# A plea for solid reflection on the meaning of baptism



## refbaptdude (May 5, 2009)

Michael Haykin encourages us to reflect upon the rich baptismal thought of our Baptist forebears.

Read it here

enjoy,
Steve


----------



## Herald (May 5, 2009)

I've been jumped on by Presbyterians on this board for saying that I view my baptism as an encouragement to my faith. What I lacked in clarity Michael Haykin made up for in his short article. Excellent!


----------

